# Favorite cat picture thread



## greybeard (Jan 26, 2021)

I'll start it, here is Miss Kitty aka Little Cat


----------



## RVT1K (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Soocom1 (Jan 26, 2021)

RVT1K said:


> View attachment 202810


They are from france.


----------



## Soocom1 (Jan 26, 2021)

I posted this last week in another thread, so apropo here. 




This is Jasmine (the furry one) telling Smudge (grey-white) who is boss.


----------



## Soocom1 (Jan 26, 2021)

And his highness: 

head of the pride and overlord of the house of 4 cats, two dogs and three chickens...


----------



## webestang64 (Jan 26, 2021)

Hawkeye, circa 1991.


----------



## limr (Jan 26, 2021)

I have several (thousand  ) but this continues to be my favorite of my girls.


----------



## Scott Whaley (Jan 26, 2021)

This is Buddy.  We lost him last year.  He is soooo missed.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 26, 2021)

Kitty, the florist cat


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 26, 2021)

My sweet Baby Girl. Miss her. She was a great mouser.


----------



## LightSpeed666 (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 27, 2021)

my old pics of my great cat Fat Cat Scotty...


----------



## greybeard (Jan 27, 2021)

Gizmo


----------



## limr (Jan 27, 2021)

My sweet, goofy little tripod, Gomer Pyle. He'll have been gone 11 years in a couple of months and I still miss him.


----------



## LightSpeed666 (Jan 27, 2021)

When he was a baby. This is my cat , Simba.
The image was captured with a LG K10 cell phone.


----------



## mountainjunkie (Feb 12, 2021)

If I fits, I sits


----------



## Winona (Feb 13, 2021)

Well, misread the thread and posted all my current cats. The black one was a barn cat, but has since moved inside. She is funny-follows us everywhere-even snowshoeing out back. 





Star is my daughters cat. He sits in anything that he can. Lol. I’m going to do a collage or photo book of all the items he has sat in for my daughters birthday. 




Sweetie. Stars sister. Very camera shy so I don’t have many photos or videos. She is sitting on the balcony in the loft. And yes, she sometimes falls.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 16, 2021)

Miss you baby girl


----------



## Original katomi (Feb 16, 2021)

Peace at the moment


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 16, 2021)

Miss you my big boy, Ping


----------



## terry_g (Feb 16, 2021)

Sabrina a few weeks after she adopted us. She was a feral rescue cat and a tiny very wild kitten when we got her.






Sophie a wonderful creature. The rescue group gave her to us. They told us "no one wants the black cats and kittens"


----------



## limr (Feb 16, 2021)

My favorite glamor shots of the girls. Mr. DeMille, they're ready for their close-ups.




Wistful Zelda by limrodrigues, on Flickr





Glaring Mrs Parker by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 19, 2021)

Shop cat about 5 years ago. She is a healthy,  happy, house cat in 2021. She is an expert mouser as well.


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 19, 2021)

jcdeboever said:


> Shop cat about 5 years ago. She is a healthy,  happy, house cat in 2021. She is an expert mouser as well. View attachment 203691



Really nice close-up, the eyes look great. It looks like it's laser focused on a mouse right there.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 19, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Shop cat about 5 years ago. She is a healthy,  happy, house cat in 2021. She is an expert mouser as well. View attachment 203691
> ...



Thanks, she probably was. Lord knows we have enough of them at the shop. She used to get the huge, hairy, brown spiders in the shop as well. Fuji 60mm macro if I recall correctly, what a lens. I miss it


----------



## terry_g (Feb 23, 2021)

Raya was given to us by the local animal rescue group. She was a tiny kitten 
but she would hiss and spit at you if you tried to pick her up. Most people were afraid of her.






She grew into a very nice creature.


----------



## terri (Feb 23, 2021)

A lith print I made of Jinx.   She lived to be 19 years old.   My sweet girl, she followed me everywhere.   Here, I was just testing out a lens and ended up liking the negative enough to make the lith from it.



 


Bex, during the eclipse of 2017.   The shadows show the stage of the eclipse.   (I told her not to look at the sun, but I don't think she was listening.)  



 


Finn, as Fire Cat:


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 23, 2021)

SpikeBob by Dennis, on Flickr

I did not pose them.
We were camping at Algonquin Park with my wife's parents, these are their cats ... still in my film days.


----------



## stapo49 (Mar 1, 2021)

Ziggi. He like to drop dead mice at the front door as a gift.


----------

